# Flying pigeon bike



## Big Moe (Dec 28, 2016)

What can y'all tell me about this? I think it's from Europe. I like how raked out it is. It looks like a rod brake system. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 28, 2016)

Picture


----------



## stoney (Dec 28, 2016)

I believe these are a Chinese repro? of something earlier. Maybe of a British bike. Not 100% positive. Someone else may have more info.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 28, 2016)

http://flyingpigeon.co.uk/

I'm pretty sure it's a new bike.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 28, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Pigeon


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 29, 2016)

They are not yet very valuable, but are collection and historically significant. The traditional Flying Pigeon was a copy of a 1930s era English roadster, hence the frame angles and long rake. They are adult-sized bikes meant as durable, basic tranportation in China. They are not as sexy as a Blue Bird or an Aerocycle, but far more historically significant, given that this is how many millions of Chinese people have made a living or gotten to work for decades, often with only the Flying  Pigeon and without the aid of an automobile.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 30, 2016)

Pretty cool lines-see potential to be a neat TOC looking custom with white tires, lose the fenders and rack. Also, a base for a very vintage motorized boardtracker.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 30, 2016)

The articulated rod brakes definitely have a vintage Raleigh-esque vibe.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 30, 2016)

The decals on that are direct copies of a 1950s Raleigh. Nice looking bike.



jimbo53 said:


> The articulated rod brakes definitely have a vintage Raleigh-esque vibe.


----------

